# Diskette drive 1 seek failure?



## Thomas72389 (Jul 29, 2007)

I recently decided to try and fix my old Dell, which is been broken for like 4 years now. So, my problem is whenever I start it, I get the following message after the startup:


Diskette drive 1 seek failure

strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility


When I hit F1, it just repeats "strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility" Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thomas72389 said:


> I recently decided to try and fix my old Dell, which is been broken for like 4 years now. So, my problem is whenever I start it, I get the following message after the startup:
> 
> Diskette drive 1 seek failure
> 
> ...


Hello Thomas72389, and welcome to TSG.

I found this using the search "error message Diskette drive 1 seek failure" on Google.

It may help.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dthred/messages.htm

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## Thomas72389 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that, but it just got me even more confused. There's no lose plugs unless I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thomas, 

Please just hang-in there and someone more informed than me will answer your problem.

Ben.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

F2 make sure that the floppy drive is not enabled in the setup.

Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure

This is due to the BIOS defaults being set to having the floppy drive installed. To resolve the error this setting must be changed to Not Installed.

Return to Overview

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Solution

Enter the System Setup by pressing the <F2> key at boot.
Press the <Down Arrow> key until Diskette Drive A: is highlighted and press the <Enter> key.
Press the <Right Arrow> key once so that NOT INSTALLED is highlighted.
Press the <Esc> key once.
Press the <Down Arrow> key to highlight Integrated Devices, and press the <Enter> key.
Press the <Down Arrow> key to highlight Diskette Interface.
Press the <Right Arrow> key until OFF is highlighted.
Press the <Esc> key twice.
Press the <Enter> key to Save Changes & Exit.


----------

